# Pompano Question



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Never caught one, but have seen picts, how far do they go inland ? I launched last night at east river in Navarre and stopped right where river dumps into the bay and fished the grass flats, and caught what I would swear was a pompano. Is this possible ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Very possible...they like the grass flats...me and my buddies were flounder gigging a few years agoon achoctawhatchee grass flatand saw three swim right under the boat at about midnight in december...easily could have gigged them.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Of course anything is possible but if you have only seen pictures of this type of fish there is just as good a possibility of it being any of several other species of fish. A small jack will look a whole lot like a pompano and in my opinion there is a better likelihood that that is what you saw rather than a pompano but anything is possible. Personally, in the spring of the year many manyyears ago I havecaught pompano off of the cinco bridge in Fort Walton Beach using jigs. The cinco bridge is located well inland of the gulf of mexico in oneof the back bayous of that location.Of course, thanks to all of the forward thinking and ecological mindedcommissioners then and now one can tell the changing of the tide by thefloating sewage and dead fish passing in and out ofthis one time pristine bayou.Unfortunately corrupt and self-serving elected representatives are not limited to just our federal government and this county has been blessed particularly well with thisspecie of elected individual.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have caught them at the Mid-Bay Bridge in Destin and at Johnson Beachintracoastal side. The ones caught inland do not taste good, however!


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

my son caught a nice one at garcon bridge on a gulp minnow. but really anything you use to catch the reds you have been catching should work. dont forget sandfleas too. this was about a month ago. just work the pilings up and down the bridge. if you dont get a pomp, your sure to catch speck/red/flounder.


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, it's very possible. I have seen a few african pompano caught at sikes in the past couple weeks. Someone told me they caugt an 18" Red snapper the other day!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Definately possible. I've caught a few by garcon point bridge before and I've heard of a guy netting a couple while throwing for mullet in east bay.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Well I know it had two sharp looking bones not fins coming out from it's under belly that looked like a "W"


----------

